
My competitors use dark patterns and lies. I try to have integrity but it's hard - pud
https://news.distrokid.com/how-to-tell-if-your-music-distributor-is-ripping-you-off-d8c8e9e69fa1
======
woogiewonka
Today I tried using an app to clean up other apps (I know, stupid me). The app
in question cleared 1/5 of my selected junk then told me I can pay to clean
the rest. This was after it sold itself as free, and I may add very loudly so.
It's a sad trend that I don't think is going anywhere - because $.

